# 2003 Port Sanilac Fun Tourney Sign In



## sausageman (Apr 2, 2001)

I pulled off a miricle and will be able to attend. I am currently trying to put a crew together. It's 1 am so I better wait to call them tommorrow. 
boat.....no name
radio....sausageman
open seats....?????
see ya on saturday evening


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

You guys scared of a little 3 foot wave???????????


----------



## Tech Rally (Jan 10, 2003)

Awesome Greg! Glad you'll be able to make it.


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Glad you could make it sausageman. Every who has expressed interest in riding along has been seated. I will be out there prefishing on saturday too. Badbog69, Kingfisher, ZobZob, and fasteight will be there too? Anyone else?
Forcast is back down to 1-3' for Saturday and Sunday.

ficious


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Ficious, 
What time are you guys heading out Saturday night? I'm hoping to get out there by 6:00. My plans are hinging on the "war department's" schedule.

Rich


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

I will be heading out in the morning with Kingfisher 11, ZobZob. At around 3-4pm I will pick up fasteight and go out for a little longer. Will be running on low sleep so it won't likely be a long afternoon outing(unless the fish cooperate)

ficious


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

ANYONE HEAR ME????? LOL!


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

I don't think it's the 3'ers that bother people, it's the unreliable reports. 
2 weeks ago, I decided not to go out of Pt. Sanilac, they were calling for 2-4er's. So I took a ride over to Mullins to pick up some more Moonshine spoons. And Lake Huron was like a sheet of glass.
Labor day weekend at Ludington, again 2' or less, projections. Around 7:00 a.m. I was looking into some 4 - 6'ers, luckily they were slow rollers, unfortunately, half my crew got sea sick, and I had to quit by 8:00.

My point, I don't have one. I'm just killing time at work, waiting for Sunday.

Rich


----------



## Tech Rally (Jan 10, 2003)

> My point, I don't have one. I'm just killing time at work, waiting for Sunday.


Amen to that!!!


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I had to work in Lexington this morning. The water looked great, 1 footers.

I have been wanting to pick up some moonshine lures. So I figured since I was in the area I would find Mullins. I did and met Mike, nice guy. Always glad to give my business to someone from this site.

Stopped at the PS launch and there was only 6-7 trucks in the parking lot.

Hey Mike, thanks for the hot tip on the big Kings! Maybe us boys will put some big fish in the boat this weekend.

I will most likely just sleep in the truck Saturday night if we can get away with it.

Bob


----------



## Tech Rally (Jan 10, 2003)

> Hey Mike, thanks for the hot tip on the big Kings! Maybe us boys will put some big fish in the boat this weekend


Nice try Kingfisher but Northern already let the cat (must be Harry's catfish) outta the bag on where all the fish are. and to think I was gonna troll the Cafe. 

Hey Harry, Is there any way I can pick my 5 biggest fish outta my 3 man limit and weight in at 9am so I can grab some breakfast and take a nap afterward? I'm afraid I might sleep through the 2:30 wieghin. LOL


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Yes you can, but I would sleep on your cooler near the gazebo and make sure someone wakes(we might forget). Just to level the playing field, I predict the fish will be caught between the top and the bottom, between here and Canada, eh? Each fish will have to have two pieces of valid picture ID.

Having someone at the fish market throw you the fish does not qualify as catching them. Must be hook and line, salmon/trout(catfish?), caught on sunday in Port Sanilac area. 

Stand is done(WHEW!!)

Boat is hooked up and almost ready to roll, now to deal with this "work" thing. T minus 10 1/2 hours and counting..........

ficious


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

See ya in the morning. Weather looks good.

ficious


----------

